# disposing of cellulose insulation



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Can you bag it up and re-use it? You can put it on top of other cellulose insulation in your attic.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

As long as it has not been chemically treated in any major way you should be alright. You could probably even compost the stuff.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

sdsester said:


> As long as it has not been chemically treated in any major way you should be alright. You could probably even compost the stuff.


And there lies the problem. It's treated with borates as a fire retardant. The borates also impede mold and fungi growth, so it might take a heck of a long time to break down. Re-using it as suggested is the best thing, if possible. Otherwise, you can call your waste management company and arrange for a one time curbside pick-up. Usually pretty cheap, but you'll have to bag it all up.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

ratherbefishin' said:


> And there lies the problem. It's treated with borates as a fire retardant. The borates also impede mold and fungi growth, so it might take a heck of a long time to break down. Re-using it as suggested is the best thing, if possible. Otherwise, you can call your waste management company and arrange for a one time curbside pick-up. Usually pretty cheap, but you'll have to bag it all up.


And adding borates to the environment will land you a fine in many states because they can render the soil sterile.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Many people post it on craigslist for free
Someone may want it


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Put it back in the attic somewhere. You have to handle it anyway so get some $ savings out of the trouble.


----------

